# Most embarrassing ringtone you have on  your phone?



## astrangeone (Dec 15, 2012)

I just realized I have Don't Cha as a ringtone on my ancient LG flip phone.  I remember setting it to my girlfriend's number.....

It's kind of funny to have it go off in class.

What's yours?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2012)

I never really had ringtones tbh ;o
I do have a couple of "ringtones" but I always set me phone to vibrate so I wouldn't have much use on a ringtone ;p

Me alarm sound usually is a section of a song which I like.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

An anecdote.

Back in highschool I used to have ringtones which would normally be considered offensive, often containing swear words. Quite childish, but mildly amusing when on parties. This one time, I was writing a chemistry exam, and let me tell you, me and my chemistry teacher hated each other's guts - I used to be in the Specialized in Chemistry class but after an encounter with her, I completely dropped it as my specialization... but I digress.

We were writing the exam and she was convinced I was cheating - I wasn't, but she slowly walked towards my desk. When she was directly in front of me, our eyes met - mine, fearful and hers - full of contempt. That was when my phone rang.

_"A D*CK UP YOUR A*S!"_

I forgot to switch to Silent. My face turned red and I looked down to my exam. Still, with the corner of my eye, I could see her initial suprise, followed by anger and then immediately by a sigh of disappointment once she realized that I did not in fact just insult her while straight at her face - you could hear that the ringtone was remixed a bit by the end of it. We have never spoke of this event again.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, I mostly have my phone in vibrate or silenced. But I do remember years ago, when we used to put funny ringtones on a friend's phone and then calling them in the middle of the class


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah, I mostly have my phone in vibrate or silenced. But I do remember years ago, when we used to put funny ringtones on a friend's phone and then calling them in the middle of the class


An anecdote... 

Our class did exactly that once - one of our friends had an interesting ringtone... it was the sound of airstrike sirens, followed by old airplane sounds and finally the sounds of bombing. Obviously we took advantage of that, called him, someone screamed _"The Germans! They're back!"_ and collectively, we hid under our desks, pretending that the school is under attack.

Fun was had.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> An anecdote...
> 
> Our class did exactly that once - one of our friends had an interesting ringtone... it was the sound of air sirens, followed by old airplane sounds, then the souds of bombing. Obviously we took advantage of that, called him, someone screamed _"The Germans! They're back!"_ and collectively, we hid under our desks, pretending that the school is under attack.
> 
> Fun was had.


Hahaha, our jokes weren't as elaborate or funny as yours. We just put some ridiculous ringtone like suggestive sounds or a trending girly song. Reactions where funny as hell though, like one friend panicking and running out of the classroom. Thinking back, now that no one remembers this kind of prank I could do a surprise one  Being immature ftw


----------



## Izen (Dec 19, 2012)

Bye Bye Bye - *NSYNC

Don't act like you don't love that song. Everyone does.


----------



## Originality (Dec 19, 2012)

Oppan Gangnam Style.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 20, 2012)

I was out food shopping and I heard someone's fun ringtone was the "dee dee da" of the Power Rangers comm. call.  It made me laugh.


----------



## elmnt61 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pokemon gym theme, currently.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well back in June-July my brother found a "road killed" iPhone replica and he gave it to me...
Well for my surprise it was still functional so I put my sim in it and I said to my bro to call me so we can see if it really works...

Well...  it had "Baby" for ringtone...  D:
And yes.... I smashed it into pieces... 

R.I.P. iPhone replica...


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Well back in June-July my brother found a "road killed" iPhone replica and he gave it to me...
> Well for my surprise it was still functional so I put my sim in it and I said to my bro to call me so we can see if it really works...
> 
> Well...  it had "Baby" for ringtone...  D:
> ...


Your brother found a 12 year old girls phone.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 17, 2013)

A ringtone that went off in my college class called girl moaning


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 20, 2013)

Izen said:


> Bye Bye Bye - *NSYNC
> 
> Don't act like you don't love that song. Everyone does.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 20, 2013)

Come on shake your body, baby, do that conga.
I know you can't control yoself any longah.

Enough said.


----------

